# Harley's growing up..... **Very pic heavy**



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Harley is now 5 Months old!! He's growing up soo quick.. Thought i'd show some pics of him from the last few days :hello1: 

Posing in the sun... :coolwink:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

that last pic is adorable..... complete bliss.....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He is soooo cute!!!
I love that last pic, like Jan says bliss!!
He is enjoying that sun big time!! xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Wot a sun babe, I can see you both racing for the best sun spots lol

The last pic says it all and what a handosme lad he is


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a handsome looking boy


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pics! What a handsome boy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Very handsome little dude!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I *LOVE* Harley's coloring. I hope to find something like it in the female I get next. He is a little stunning boy and seems very happy. Also LOOOOVE the collar, wish I could find something like that here!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

He's such a handsome little boy! (And I think he knows it, too! )
He looks so mature for his age!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Harley is adorable..and looks like he is a natural in front of the camera...lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Elle.Bee said:


>


Oh how adorable he is in Red! That's really his color 
They grow up so fast; you can't take too many pictures.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

what a love bug and handsome dude he is turning out to be, love the 2nd pic and 3rd


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Thankyou everyone!! 

He's only easy to photograph when the suns out, otherwise he won't keep still! I'm so loving this warm weather we are having here lately


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He's so so so gorgeous!!

I got told they're doing those collars in pink and blue for the summer (we have the red one) but they haven't come out yet


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> He's so so so gorgeous!!
> 
> I got told they're doing those collars in pink and blue for the summer (we have the red one) but they haven't come out yet


That would be so cool if they do! I'd love a blue one.. I got the red one too but it's too small for him now


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Harley, you are SO handsome, ill have to show bella your photos when i see her lol.

he really is stunning


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ohhhhh he's sooo cute!  And he still has his mask  I'm keeping an eye on Cujo's lol


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> ohhhhh he's sooo cute!  And he still has his mask  I'm keeping an eye on Cujo's lol


Thankyou!!
I was wondering if it would fade.. and was hoping it wouldn't!!
Do you think it will? I haven't seen many Chi's with masks ?


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't seen it much either. I have been hoping for Cujo to keep his too. He is 14 weeks now and still has it, though it has faded a bit, but its still noticeable. He was mostly black when he was a baby and has gotten lighter (which the breeder said he would) so he has the black sabling through him and his black mask and a little black tail! lol Everyone loves his black tail lol
Harleys looks like it will stay and looks a bit darker then Cujo's. I have been watching Harley to see what happens with his since he's older then Cujo lol


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

What a handsome little man!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

wow Harley is stunning


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh he is stunning!
Can I has him? Please, Please, Please? With cherries on top?
He is sooo handsome and just adorable!
I love the white stripe on his head he is just lush! X


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww wow hs growing up nicely  Cute little boy!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> I haven't seen it much either. I have been hoping for Cujo to keep his too. He is 14 weeks now and still has it, though it has faded a bit, but its still noticeable. He was mostly black when he was a baby and has gotten lighter (which the breeder said he would) so he has the black sabling through him and his black mask and a little black tail! lol Everyone loves his black tail lol
> Harleys looks like it will stay and looks a bit darker then Cujo's. I have been watching Harley to see what happens with his since he's older then Cujo lol


Aww bless! Cujo is adorable he has such stunning colouring.
Harley had black all down his back and a black tail too, but the black on his back has faded to a reddish fawn and so has his tail, but he's got a bit of black on the end of it!!
It's so amazing how they change colour when pups.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am thinking that Cujo will be similiar in colour to Harley when he gets older, but likely a shade darker/browner


----------

